

What to do with your ideas for other people - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/12/what-to-do-with.html

======
josefresco
"If you're unable to be in that position, my best advice is that you blog the
ideas. At least you'll get them out of your system and get bragging rights if
anything ever happens."

I agree that blogging the idea would be good, but not for bragging rights. It
establishes a date and proof that it was in fact your idea.

Some ideas can only be executed by large corporations, accessing the right
people within those corps (and not getting ripped off) is a problem we should
all work on.

~~~
ciscoriordan
That will also give other people interested in the idea a way to contact you.

------
foulmouthboy
If someone has great ideas for a big company that are valuable, then that same
someone should be able to come up with ideas for a small company or a startup
that are an order of magnitude even more valuable. Start helping those small
companies and startups and build a portfolio to take to the big companies.

------
wmeredith
"The quality of ideas is not a factor in whether or not you will be in a
position to have a chance to sell those ideas."

This is why you need a sales guy, an idea guy and a hacker.

~~~
pchristensen
Or rather someone who can hack, someone who can sell, and someone with ideas
(there can be overlap between them).

